# Cleaning gunk from around eye



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Baby wipes are usually gentle enough to work. Otherwise I would just use a sponge with warm water.


----------



## Imihsas (Jan 5, 2011)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Baby wipes are usually gentle enough to work. Otherwise I would just use a sponge with warm water.



In Portugal, baby wipes can have some harmfull products to the eye, don't know about it there, so to keep it safe you can use:
1 - a clean cloth or sponge with water (it should be warm, but cold does't hurt)
2 - clean cloth with saline solution.

They're both safe, and work like a charm. but if the duct is clogged, it is wise to get it fixed, 'cause after some time untreated it might cause infection and that is really nasty.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I use facial wipes (yup, like the ones I use on myself) on my dog and it works great when she weeps, so I'm sure it'd work here as well. A warm washcloth would probably do the trick and feel pretty good for her too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StarlightGenesis (Dec 9, 2010)

I use baby wipes to clean the "eye boogers" out of my horses eyes all the time. They work well and don't cause any irritation


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

My gelding has horrible eye boogers in the summer cuz of flies and such... I use Clear Eyes solution. It is great! Just squirt into they eye and it cleans it really well! Then I take a clean soft cloth and squirt the clear eyes onto it and use that to clean around the eyes. It really helps to get the dried on stuff. Also in the winter bring it home because it freezes and put in your pocket for 30 minutes or so before you use it so it's kinda warm. Hope she feels better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

My gelding gets it pretty bad in the summer and I just take a clean sponge or rag, get it damp with water out of a hose or tap, and just wipe the area where the eye goobers are. For the winter, I just use a bottle of water that's been in my truck close to the heater so it's not freezing cold to him.


----------



## ktaylor (Jan 7, 2011)

Few weeks ago my horse got a bad cut on his eye-probably from a branch or something. My vet knows my horse pretty well so I called up and told them and they said I could come and get some eye drops. The eyedrops were not cheap though $25 in Bennett, CO. His eye cleared up quickly. Another item you could try is Vetricyn most feed shops carry it - its like liquid gold and can help many thinks like eye infections, cuts, scrapes, abscess, and much more! Good luck!


----------

